# Outdoor pond at my mum's state - koi carp and stuff



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

This is a 2 part outdoor pond at my mum's residential state in London where I was staying last week so I grabbed some pics of the koi...who were sleeping ¬¬

This is one of the ponds:










they have another one the same size right next to it.

one sleeping koi:










one that was swimming around:



















a dead fish  



















coming out of the water koi:










a white one:










there are about 10 of them but I didn't get pictures of them all...there's also loads, LOADS of little fish....but I couldn't get them to show up on the pictures as they're dark...I don't know what they are :blush:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

The other fish are probably Rudd. The dead fish is a Rudd and they breed like Rabbits.


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

Paul B said:


> The other fish are probably Rudd. The dead fish is a Rudd and they breed like Rabbits.


Looks more like a roach. Rudd tend to have larger, rounder bodies. 

Nice pics, I love seeing big carp on the top like that. Even more so if they take my bait.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

It looks roach shaped but the darkness of those fins makes me think Rudd too. 

and yes, carp coming up like that is a thrill when you got bait out there...just ashame those damn things are so intelligent lol they dont take my surface bait very often anymore


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

That one dead one was little, there's bigger ones in there, with a much more rounded shape? All have red fins.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

roach
















rudd
















they are fairly similar!


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> roach
> image
> image
> rudd
> ...


They look the same to me :crazy: apart from one's more golden?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> roach
> image
> image
> rudd
> ...


If only life were so simple....

They also hybridise readily which can complicate identification issues....


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Mynki said:


> If only life were so simple....
> 
> They also hybridise readily which can complicate identification issues....


:lol2: Was thinking the same.


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

Well lets settle and call it a rod.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Charlotte__ said:


> Well lets settle and call it a rod.


:lol2:

I am happy with that.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

A huge, HUGE Koi pond and you lot argue over a dead fish!


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> A huge, HUGE Koi pond and you lot argue over a dead fish!


:lol2: I know


----------

